# Call Me The Breeze - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Another awesome piece. You guys never dissapoint.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Man Dale, you nailed that solo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2017)

Love your T-shirt Dale.
Cool logo!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome stuff again Dale. We just started covering this and it sounds nothing like it, LOL, must be that whole "talent" thing 

Feel free to break down that solo and the lead fills if you find the time.

Dave


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

watched it this morning, great video, music and band. Congratulations!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice playing Gary...er, i mean Dale!
Looking forward to the rest of your skynyrds now!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello gentlemen...thanks so much for sharing your time and giving this one a listen! What a great band LS was - got a few more coming. Hope this finds everyone very well, dale.


----------

